# Islabike trying before buying?



## leafytrees (24 Apr 2012)

Hi,
New member, so hoping I've come to the right place. We're considering buying an Islabike for our daughter for her 7th birthday but we would really prefer to try before we buy. We live in London and can't get to Islabikes during the week. Does anyone know anywhere in London where we could try one? I've contacted Islabikes and they just said, based on measurements a Beinn 24 would be fine. We're just a little cautious as it's a lot of money to spend to find that she won't ride it because it's too big.

Thanks very much
Katie


----------



## VamP (24 Apr 2012)

leafytrees said:


> Hi,
> New member, so hoping I've come to the right place. We're considering buying an Islabike for our daughter for her 7th birthday but we would really prefer to try before we buy. We live in London and can't get to Islabikes during the week. Does anyone know anywhere in London where we could try one? I've contacted Islabikes and they just said, based on measurements a Beinn 24 would be fine. We're just a little cautious as it's a lot of money to spend to find that she won't ride it because it's too big.
> 
> Thanks very much
> Katie


 
You can only buy Islabikes direct. But if you can't make a day of it, and I do recomend that you do (I think they open weekends too), maybe it will give you reassurance that Islabikes have the best resistance to depreciation of all bikes. So if you get the wrong size, you will sell it on very easily - second hand Beinns get snapped up.

My 9 year old is just growing out of his Beinn 24 - and that's with a much longer seatpost than standard. Assuming that your daughter is average size for her age, I imagine the 24 will be perfect for her, with a good 2 years of use, and she will love how light it feels compared other children's bikes.


----------



## TonbridgeSteve (24 Apr 2012)

we have two Islabikes and have been very happy with them. When we got the last one we were having trouble deciding between the cnoc 14 and 16 so phoned them up and they were very helpful with sizing and talking over concerns we had.

One thing that might be worth asking about is the Distance Selling Regulations, which I understand should mean that you could return the bike to them within 7 days. I would assume you would have to cover deliver costs back but if you cannot get up to them it could be a way for you to actually recieve the bike and be able to look at it, knowing that you would get your money back if it really wasn't suitable.


----------



## Globalti (24 Apr 2012)

Go ahead and buy, she will love it. We actually went along to Islabikes to try one for our son and he started by whizzing around on a 24" wheel bike then a 26". The 24" was perfect but he managed the 26" OK so we bought that and he has grown into it, now the seatpost is at its maximum so we will be selling it this summer and moving on. What he really likes about his Islabike is that it rides really nicely and handles beautifully.


----------



## alans (24 Apr 2012)

Islabikes sized my grand daughter's bike over the phone & then we travelled to the shop to collect to make sure it did fit.
Twas perfect.
When we have to do so again I would be entirely happy not to travel & allow them to deliver.


----------



## Butterfly (1 May 2012)

I have found their measurements to be very accurate. I've dealt with several for my charges and my nephew. My current charge is 7 and has a Beinn 20 which is definitely on the small side (I hope he's getting something bigger for his Birthday).


----------



## hairyhippy (20 May 2012)

Don't worry. The bikes are awesome. You won't be disappointed and you won't lose money on them. (Can you tell we're fans :-))


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2012)

My son is on the small side and we have almost had our Beinn 24 for almost 3 years and it still has a bit of growing room (I'm sure he will do a growth spurt soon). He is now 11 so we must have bought it when he was just 8. They have a long seat post. Though he can also ride the Luath 26 that we have.


----------

